# Meet Adenine!



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

I am SO excited! I picked out my hedgie!!!  Her name is Adenine. She's still with the breeder & her mommy, I pick her up in 2 weeks! (These are the breeders pictures.) I can't wait!

So meet Miss Adenine (aka Addy).

These were taken last week

















& These were from just before Easter


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aweeeee! Congrats!!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Ohhhhh, she's beautiful. Love her coloring. Good luck with her when you pick her up ~ and remember to get plenty of pictures!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awwww cute little bean!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's adorable!!  I love the contrast of light quills and dark ears & nose!


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am so excited.



abbys said:


> She's adorable!!  I love the contrast of light quills and dark ears & nose!


I know! I love it. She is beautiful.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

she's such a cutie pie! yayy congrats!


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

She's homeeee!!  I picked her up on Friday & we've been doing our best to bond with her.  Right now she's laying in my hair on my neck & being a cranky boop- I'm honestly wondering how I'm going to get her out of there honestly lol. But I'm just glad she's finally opening up a little. Yay!

Anyways- here are a couple of photos I managed to get of her on Friday. (Ignore my dirty carpet! my dog is a massive shedder, lol)


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

She's so adorable, just make sure she doesn't get hair wrapped around her feet!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's lovely!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

CUTE!!!!!!!


----------

